# Marzocchi 888RC2X VS. Fox 40



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey just wanted to see what you guys think of these new forks for 06. Witch one would you take.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

I am a Marzocchi guy myself I ride the 888RC now, so I would pick the 888RC2X.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> I am a Marzocchi guy myself I ride the 888RC now, so I would pick the 888RC2X.


another vote for Marz....dependability is worth 4 ounces


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> another vote for Marz....dependability is worth 4 ounces


Make mine a Marzocchi!


----------



## StinkyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

I, personally would go with the Marz, but I have to admit that if I were super competitive racer guy I would go with the 40. Luckly for me I am more of a Free ride guy so I get to stick with the better feeling fork.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

*Marzocchi RC2X*

I have just purchased a 888 RC2X from Go-Ride came to about $1,100. With two EX729 Rims. Not a Bad Deal. I put the fork on my 05 Stinky Supreme and it rocks.

Hardest thing is their so many adj. it is very easy to get lost.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

StinkyOne said:


> I, personally would go with the Marz, but I have to admit that if I were super competitive racer guy I would go with the 40. Luckly for me I am more of a Free ride guy so I get to stick with the better feeling fork.


check your PM's Stinky


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

Keep in mind that the 40 uses a titanium spring, so unless you weigh within the stock spring range, you will end up replacing it with a steel spring, making the weight difference even more negligible. Now that the 888 and DH40 have very similar axle-to-crown-heights and similar tunability, I see no reason to consider one fork more "racerish" than the other.

The Fox has exactly 8 inches of travel, not 8.2.


----------



## hilikus (Sep 11, 2005)

both wicked but id go with marz and love those white lowers


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

hilikus said:


> both wicked but id go with marz and love those white lowers


I heard that the white lowers are only being sold in europe and the US ones are black, is this true?


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

WheelieMan said:


> Keep in mind that the 40 uses a titanium spring, so unless you weigh within the stock spring range, you will end up replacing it with a steel spring, making the weight difference even more negligible. Now that the 888 and DH40 have very similar axle-to-crown-heights and similar tunability, I see no reason to consider one fork more "racerish" than the other.
> 
> The Fox has exactly 8 inches of travel, not 8.2.


Ya I got a little jumpy MZ: 200mm (7.9) - Fox: 203mm (8.0)

And I did'nt even think of the Spring change!!


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Jettj45 said:


> I heard that the white lowers are only being sold in europe and the US ones are black, is this true?


YES!!!! for now though. My fork is black and looks pretty dam good on my Supreme. If you want a White one you have to wait till Feb-March till they come to US.

It's called the "888RC2X Special Addition" prob. a extra $100.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Personally i didn't like the White lowers when i saw them in person and after they had a few rides on them...Black looks way better


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

Yeah a few other differences------

marzocchi weighs their forks without upper crown and steering tube, so it is heavier than the listed weight. They also weigh it with minimum oil. Also that is not actual weight, it is TARGET Weight. My super T was supposed to weigh 7.4 pounds and weighed just around 8 pounds.

About oil, the fox is specifically designed to use small amounts of oil. The bushings actually are a tad loose when the fork has not been used, and then heat up and expand a tiny bit to give a perfect ride. Basically the oil goes up the bushing and is forcibly sprayed all over the interior of the fork. This enables fox to put more weight in the structural integrity of the fork, but it does cost more.

The marzocchi relies on large oil voumes for damping.

The biggest difference is the quality of the damping. Having owned a marzocchi it is very plush feeling at standstill and super progressive. Unfortunetly, it blows through its initial travel at high speeds, but never bottoms because of progressivity. The fox has a consistent damping that is extremely stable and has a firm but not harsh (hard to describe) feeling.

Reliability wise, me and my best bud have had 40's for a full year, including 4 straight weeks in whistler, and they have never had a single problem. And he literally has never made an adjustment other than rebound.

40 is stiffer, lighter by more like 1/2 a pound, and has great damping. 40 also has travel adjustments if u want that (i.e. 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8 inches)
cons== expensive for RC2

888RC2X is cheaper, and probably more dependable? and will take serious abuse.

Bang for buck i would say the zokey is the call for you, but if u want the ultimate, pony it up for a fox. Another for to consider in the same price range of the 888 is the Travis Triple Intrinsic Titanium.

PS> Marzocchis are DEVELOPED(not made) in Italy. BAREL ditched his 888 for a 40 after his contract expired this year!! (check out magazine pics)


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

man you need to remove your mouth from the nuts of fox


----------



## MknzBikR (Nov 25, 2005)

The Fox 40 rc2 is an extraordinarily plush fork when tuned properly , Its definately a #1 race choice for that reason more so than weight. The 888rc2x is obviously the #1 freeride choice as of right now, proven durabilty, ease of adjustments, and plushness have also made it a great choice for racers even though its certainly not the best race fork on the market when you are comparing it to the 40 or Boxxer World Cup.
If I were to buy a new DH bike (Appalache Real has caught my eye) I would probably spend the extra money on the 40 even though I am more of a Marz guy as previously said by most in this thread.
As for the white lowers on the 888, I love 'em.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Everyone I know personally with a 40 has had problems with them. Best case is puking seals. Worst case is a bent/dented stantion or cracked lower.

I've yet to see a reason to replace my 888 with one.


----------



## TrainingWheelz? (Apr 14, 2005)

888 rc2x....but I have no experience on the fox....I had the 05 888rc for 4 months and the 06 is way different.....Luvin it!


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

j6105 said:


> Bang for buck i would say the zokey is the call for you, but if u want the ultimate, pony it up for a fox. Another for to consider in the same price range of the 888 is the Travis Triple Intrinsic Titanium.
> 
> PS> Marzocchis are DEVELOPED(not made) in Italy. BAREL ditched his 888 for a 40 after his contract expired this year!! (check out magazine pics)


He already made his decision...

How does place of manufacture have anything to with this? I don't recall anyone bringing that up. PS> Why do my Marzocchis say "MADE IN ITALY" on them? Regardless, place of manufacture does not matter whatsoever.

Barel's switch would be due to his team sponsor obligations, NOT his personal preference.


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

A little insight here...

Real weight with a full steer, top crown, stem and axle on the 888 is 8.2lbs on our UPS scale. The Italians were a little optimistic... Or like some else said, missing some parts.

As for Fabian, he is still running Marzocchi for 06. He _was_ running Fox rear shocks, but he has recently been set up with a ROCO.. Tom R. has set one up for him...

Also, most of the Marzocchi forks are still made in Italy. A lot of the less expensive, OEM forks are now made in Taiwan, but all the MX, All Mountain, Z1, 66, 888, Marathon, Dirt Jumpers, and Jr. T are coming out of Italy. And they will continue to for the foreseeable future.

Brian


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

The Kadvang said:


> man you need to remove your mouth from the nuts of fox


bwhahahaha Seriously the ultimate nuthugger


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

i have a 04 888 that i have had rebuilt several times. Never has it felt half as good as my 40.
I have put my 40 thru alot of abusive riding and crashes. It is still in perfect riding condition, and feels smooth as ever. I would never ride a 888 over a 40.


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

so wait i am a nuthugger if i am right? I gave the reasons the 40 is better, I dont get this crap.....

man kadvang, talk about nuthuggin, way to lick zachdanks balls a few months ago and give him my phone number and name......

Cant believe ur butt man, after all i helped u, u just are bein a punk, so much for 650 biking...........


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i think you really can't go wrong either way. i own a 888r and love it and i'm a huge marz fan so another vote for the 888rc2x


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

j6105 said:


> so wait i am a nuthugger if i am right? I gave the reasons the 40 is better, I dont get this crap.....
> 
> man kadvang, talk about nuthuggin, way to lick zachdanks balls a few months ago and give him my phone number and name......
> 
> Cant believe ur butt man, after all i helped u, u just are bein a punk, so much for 650 biking...........


hahahahahahahahhahahahahahaha man you love fox, you've admitted it yourself...


----------



## hilikus (Sep 11, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Personally i didn't like the White lowers when i saw them in person and after they had a few rides on them...Black looks way better


furreal nate i had hopes of someday buying it from europe and saving a little mo(i really did find it cheaper)


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

yeah i do love fox that is true hahaha


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

*06 Weight MZ (7 1/2)*

but my brand new 888RC2X with top/bottom crowns came to a little under 7 1/2 pounds on the bike shop scale. I don't know if I was trippin or something but next time I take the fork off i will weigh again. Not 8.2 (I new I should have took a dam picture of it.)


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> another vote for Marz....dependability is worth 4 ounces


user servicability is my preference

ever since that metallic green z1 bam, i've been hooked.


----------



## banga (Aug 3, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> I don't know about who they way in factory at MZ but my brand new 888RC2X with top/bottom crowns came to a little under 7 1/2 pounds on the bike shop scale. I don't know if I was trippin or something but next time I take the fork off i will weigh again. Not 8.2 (I new I should have took a dam picture of it.)


Yeah BP doesnt know what hes talking about when it comes to marz forks 

why would he know the exact weight of a 888.


----------



## MarzocchiFork (Jan 5, 2005)

If I had to choose, I'd get a 40, but I already have one!


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

j6105 said:


> yeah i do love fox that is true hahaha


you sound like a cheesy, budget commercial for biscuts and milk or something. we all know that Fox products are good but they aint super products made of intergalatic space material that run on engery crystals or some bullshiat...


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm an idiot


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

#1ORBUST said:


> I can basicly bottom out a RC without riding. But on the 2X no dice.
> 
> .


Great, but if you knew how to adjust the rc you'd have no problems with bottoming.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Jayem said:


> Great, but if you knew how to adjust the rc you'd have no problems with bottoming.


I'm just saying that on the lightest Comp. I can almost bottom out. And on the RC2X lightest Comp. it will not even come close. Just trying to get the point across that they are two different systems.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hilikus said:


> furreal nate i had hopes of someday buying it from europe and saving a little mo(i really did find it cheaper)


you forgot import taxes


----------



## hilikus (Sep 11, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you forgot import taxes


i know...i wouldn't expect more than 200 bucks


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> I'm just saying that on the lightest Comp. I can almost bottom out. And on the RC2X lightest Comp. it will not even come close. Just trying to get the point across that they are two different systems.
> 
> It's not when i'm riding dumbass.


the biggest difference between 05 and 06 is internal adjustments vs. external. for the 05, you can still adjust low speed compression damping (with the addition of a metal sleeve), low speed rebound damping and preload, but they are internal adjustments. for those of us with the 05, you can send them in to marzocchi and get "the works" done specific to your weight and riding style, this will make the 05 feel just as good as the 06.
the 06 is deffinately advantageous though, since you can do all these adjustments externally, specific to the terrain and style.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

sriracha said:


> the biggest difference between 05 and 06 is internal adjustments vs. external. for the 05, you can still adjust low speed compression damping (with the addition of a metal sleeve), low speed rebound damping and preload, but they are internal adjustments. for those of us with the 05, you can send them in to marzocchi and get "the works" done specific to your weight and riding style, this will make the 05 feel just as good as the 06.
> the 06 is deffinately advantageous though, since you can do all these adjustments externally, specific to the terrain and style.


thats just lame.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> Ya but a New Works 888 is $1350. and is only set up for one kind of Riding Style, One Spec. Weight, One spec. riding level, one Overall fork feel. And the worst of all only one type of Terrain. So if it's set up for rocky and you do a drop it's going to feel weird. And if it's set up for fast and you go rocky it will feel weird. What if you go from SB where it is real rocky to Mammoth were it's real lose dirt, do you have to send the fork back into have it changed. If so thats just lame.


Yea, your right. My Works was set up for racing so whenever i do a drop the springs flyout and slap in the face for being retarded. Oh, and if i'm not inbetween two pieces of tape it feels like ass. Marz has this chip put in the fork that knows what kind of riding style you do, and it just locks up if your not doing it.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> Ya but a New Works 888 is only set up for one kind of Riding Style, One Spec. Weight, One spec. riding level, one Overall fork feel. And the worst of all only one type of Terrain. So if it's set up for rocky and you do a drop it's going to feel weird. And if it's set up for fast and you go rocky it will feel weird. What if you go from SB where it is real rocky to Mammoth were it's real lose dirt, do you have to send the fork back into have it changed. If so thats just lame.


that's what i just said.  the 06 is externally adjustable and advantagious in that aspect.
you can send an 05 in and get the works done for like $200, btw.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

To be honest, I usually don't post in comparisons against Fox Forx...simply because I can't stand Fox Forx. Its not that they're a bad product, they just don't seem marketed to the "average" biker. It seems like you gotta be some hot racer that builds sub 36 lb. Downhill bikes and have mechanics waiting at the bottom....

Second hand....they're rediculously expensive. If Fox continues to price their products in the higher range, you can bet I will never buy them. Its a shame too. I know I am gonna get flamed for this, but this is my honest opinion as to why I can't stand Fox! They make good products, but they're soo expensive, appear delicate and fragile since you dropped so much bling on them, and lastly, they don't appear to last for the long haul. 

My friend swore by Fox when he had his Vanilla R. I liked it, but my opinions dropped has he had to service it twice. You should ultimatley never have to service your fork. He got a new bike with a Z150 and he hasn't had any problems since, and has been riding it twice as hard.

I don't find it surprising that Fox has great customer support, but there are problems I see with some Fox Forx that should never be there in the first place. I'm not talking about ramming your DH40 into a tree and wondering why your fork is broken, but just generic internal problems that my friend saw that should've been fixed at the factory.

I'll proabobly never ride Fox. They're too expensive. I simply can't afford to spend 900 dollars on a 36, and even more, 1,400 and up for a DH40. I can honestly say, that for the common man, they're overpriced. You could get a 66SL for around 650-800. I would much rather have a fork that I can first off...afford, and ride trouble free. You could nab a 888RC2X for less than a DH40.

I don't see why I should pay more for Fox. Better dampning? Maybe, but as of now I'm not convinced, and I doubt I will be ever. I know I'll get a lot of negative feedback from this post (eyeing j6105...), but its just not a brand for me. I can't afford them, I've been informed of problems I MAY face, but the biggest thing is I don't want to drop that much on a fork, especially when there is a pretty good competitor in a slightly less price range (Marzocchi).

With that I reccomend the 888RC2X. If you can live with the weight, go for it. Its less expensive, you still get top of the line, and you don't need to drop an arm and leg for a fork that I personally feel will not provide the enjoyable length and life that a 888 will do. (Look at all the old school Monsters and Shivers!)


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

#1ORBUST said:


> I'm just saying that on the lightest Comp. I can almost bottom out. And on the RC2X lightest Comp. it will not even come close. Just trying to get the point across that they are two different systems.
> 
> It's not when i'm riding dumbass.


Good, because too many people don't understand that progressiveness is what you use to control bottom out, not compression damping.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dbabuser said:


> EVERY fork needs serviced at some point. Some have longer service intervals than others, but all forks will need the oil changed and bushings / seals replaced at some point. NO EXCEPTIONS. Everybody seems to think Marz has some magic oil that is somehow impervious to contamination...


I guess that was a bad interpretation on my behalf.....I basically meant that although you should get it serviced, it shouldn't have severe malfunctions.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*2nd hand?*



Raptordude said:


> You should ultimatley never have to service your fork. He got a new bike with a Z150 and he hasn't had any problems since, and has been riding it twice as hard.


EVERY fork needs serviced at some point. Some have longer service intervals than others, but all forks will need the oil changed and bushings / seals replaced at some point. NO EXCEPTIONS. Everybody seems to think Marz has some magic oil that is somehow impervious to contamination...


----------



## MtN BkR90 (Aug 19, 2005)

If I had the money Id get a 40 over the 888.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> Ya but a New Works 888 is $1350. and is only set up for one kind of Riding Style, One Spec. Weight, One spec. riding level, one Overall fork feel. And the worst of all only one type of Terrain. So if it's set up for rocky and you do a drop it's going to feel weird. And if it's set up for fast and you go rocky it will feel weird. What if you go from SB where it is real rocky to Mammoth were it's real lose dirt, do you have to send the fork back into have it changed. If so thats just lame.


here is the truth...80% wouldn't know the difference....as for Marketing, Marzocchi has you right where they want...there will always be a new, improved gadget or something else that comes along. Getting the works is for specialized riding.....if you are a ride all different types of terrain then keep your original set-up. I think it is all about trying to get the best thing, so you think it will make you a better rider. it doesn't work that way...i saw a post where someone said they were going to buy the Judge or Garcia, just because garcia rode it.....like that would m,ake him a better rider. Anyway, like I said before most people can't tell the difference so why bother


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

yeah there seems to be this giant misconception that Progressivity(bottom out resistance) means good damping........ 

yeah i really dont give if i take heat, its what i believe and people e-yelling(hahaha) at me that im stupid isnt gonna change it........ i dont e-yell at ya'll

That was my original point. The fox is not for everyone especially when there is an ok substitute for 3/4 the price.

And outta the box the 40 performs amazingly, i dont understand this "tuned" BS. Fox service "tunes" pro forks by adjusting compression and rebound, not some mystical internal "works" damping system.

And no raptordude, the fox is not 4 people that have a mechanic at the bottom......... i didnt do anything to the fork until august (i got it in february, and rode at whistler all of july).

GENERIC STATEMENT: changing oil in any fork makes a HUGE difference, along with servicing dust seals. Those just aren't rules made up because the manufacturer wants it, its so that your fork performs to its best capabilities.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

j6105 said:


> GENERIC STATEMENT: changing oil in any fork makes a HUGE difference, along with servicing dust seals. Those just aren't rules made up because the manufacturer wants it, its so that your fork performs to its best capabilities.


*oh yeah *  chaning the oil in a fork makes it feel new.....servicing the dust seals is very easy....just wipe down the dirt off the seal...then put a coat of oil on the the seal...cycle it (push up and down on the fork) and then wipe the dirt ring off....then repeat


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

j6105 said:


> And no raptordude, the fox is not 4 people that have a mechanic at the bottom......... i didnt do anything to the fork until august (i got it in february, and rode at whistler all of july).


I know this. I tried to say that "Its marketed" or appeals somewhat.

I know Fox is great, but once again, to me the price isn't justifiable.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> What if you go from SB where it is real rocky to Mammoth were it's real lose dirt?


adjust the high speed rebound damping, the knob on top with the R on it.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

sriracha said:


> adjust the high speed rebound damping, the knob on top with the R on it.


LOL i just like messin wit u SiR


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

true this, it only is justifiable if you are an employee, rich, or getting a vanilla R.

Performance has its price, i think its worth it, most people don't and hey we all still ride mountain bikes, rock on.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

j6105 said:


> so wait i am a nuthugger if i am right? I gave the reasons the 40 is better, I dont get this crap.....
> 
> man kadvang, talk about nuthuggin, way to lick zachdanks balls a few months ago and give him my phone number and name......
> 
> Cant believe ur butt man, after all i helped u, u just are bein a punk, so much for 650 biking...........


1st the 40 is NOT stiffer - thats ludicrous.

2nd I have personally never seen any threads dedicated to the failures of 888's (or any Marzocchis excepting DJ's a couple years ago.) I *HAVE* seen multiple threads on all of the forums I visit about 40's (Seals, Arch, Leaks) - plenty for 36 TALAS as well... Excuse and defend and rationalize that all you want, you cant negate the correlation.

3 Damping performance - this is entirely opinion which you state as fact. *YOU FEEL* the damping is better, AKA it suits you, you like it, whatever - *I* much prefer the regular 888's and expect to love the RC2x's which I havemt had any trail time on yet. I love the way 36's feel - but the 40 just doesnt feel good *TO ME*.

You will see bikes on podiums because the best riders are on them. Cedric or Fabien or Anne-Caro or whoever are going to win no matter what they ride.

You gave the reasons for *YOU* liking the 40 better, not 'the reasons its better'.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Huck Banzai said:


> 2nd I have personally never seen any threads dedicated to the failures of 888's (or any Marzocchis excepting DJ's a couple years ago.) I *HAVE* seen multiple threads on all of the forums I visit about 40's (Seals, Arch, Leaks) - plenty for 36 TALAS as well... Excuse and defend and rationalize that all you want, you cant negate the correlation.


Then you obviously dont look very hard now do you...


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

For peace of mind, and i do acknoledge (sp) Fox for their very fine 40, i too say 888.


----------



## marsb (Jun 6, 2004)

Huck Banzai said:


> 1st the 40 is NOT stiffer - thats ludicrous...


No, *THAT's* Ludicris!


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Red Bull said:


> Then you obviously dont look very hard now do you...


Post links.

I dont have to look at all for 40's threads.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*self fulfilling prophecy?*



Huck Banzai said:


> 1st the 40 is NOT stiffer - thats ludicrous.
> 
> ...and expect to love the RC2x's which I havemt had any trail time on yet. I love the way 36's feel - but the 40 just doesnt feel good *TO ME*.


You expect to love a product you haven't even tried yet. Marzocchi must love riders like you...


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Huck Banzai said:


> 1st the 40 is NOT stiffer - thats ludicrous. *Yes it is. Ride fast through a rock garden, the 888 is a noodle compared.*
> 
> 2nd I have personally never seen any threads dedicated to the failures of 888's (or any Marzocchis excepting DJ's a couple years ago.) I *HAVE* seen multiple threads on all of the forums I visit about 40's (Seals, Arch, Leaks) - plenty for 36 TALAS as well... Excuse and defend and rationalize that all you want, you cant negate the correlation. *Umm, were you around in late '03/'04. The lowers on 888s are like cottage cheese, super thin and people SNAP the dropouts all the time. Look harder.*
> 
> ...


12345


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

hahahaha 



The Kadvang said:


> man you need to remove your mouth from the nuts of fox


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

if i were pure DH race or had plenty of money i'd go 40, for all around i'd go the 888. just my input but i would go with an 888


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

I think you are all silly for missing the real point: the 888 has cool M shaped crowns, therefore it completely owns the 40. If the crown isn't shaped like a M i ain't gonna ride it, thats my philosophy (except mybe a shiver ) Im sick of these Marzocchi fanboy vs. Fox fanboy riots. Im now going to leave this forum for another few months and if everyone is getting along again maybe ill stay.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

jp3d said:


> I think you are all silly for missing the real point: the 888 has cool M shaped crowns, therefore it completely owns the 40. If the crown isn't shaped like a M i ain't gonna ride it, thats my philosophy (except mybe a shiver ) Im sick of these Marzocchi fanboy vs. Fox fanboy riots. Im now going to leave this forum for another few months and if everyone is getting along again maybe ill stay.


Pillowfight!


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

i for sure saw way more broken 888's(about five) in whistler than i did 40's(none!).......tho not that many people ride 40s up there that arent good enough to treat a fork with respect. 

Marzo people just ride down the mountain to the trailer and get it fixed. 

People have 40s put up a royal stink because hey have to send it to fox

TheSherpa's post says it all.

P.S> for some reason i have only seen one broken 40 post and that was by a guy who nose cased off a 10 ft ladder........


----------



## MaxDamageDA (Dec 8, 2005)

Go for 2002 Monster... or find a used Avy DHF8, if you look good, you can find a TI one, that weight almost same like those 888 - maybe 1lbs diff. but it works insane, and its very hard to brake one...


----------



## Kona Russ (Dec 11, 2005)

*Barel is on Marzocchi*

Just been reading this forum and noticed some comments about Fabien Barel changing from Marzocchi to another fork brand.

I can confirm that this is not true, Fabien has been riding Marzocchi for the past three years and has won two world championships, a national title and a european title to name a few. All on a Marzocchi fork.

Fabien had the choice this year to change forks and he decided to stick with Marzocchi.

So lets see him win another world title and hopefully the world cup overall which is one of his main goals this coming season!

Russell

Team Manager - Kona Les Gets
www.konalesgets.com


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

dbabuser said:


> You expect to love a product you haven't even tried yet. Marzocchi must love riders like you...


Expectations based on experience, not simply biased bashing; marzocchi has always made excellent stuff and I have never had a complaint. So considering *I* like an 05 888RC more than an 05 40 -- and the things I have come to expect from Marzocchi, as well as comments and reviews - barring major changes to the 40 -- I can safely and intelligently presume I will like this fork even more in comparison AND overall.

Most broken equipment or complaints about perfromace stem from novice mechanics setting up their equipment wrong. Boils down to this - if you think one is better than the othere - you're full of it. If you even CLAIM more 888's are breaking than 40's - you're avoiding reality - AND full of it. The 40 is a great fork - possibly the best fork - and I dont get the BS about price : 888RC2x ~$1150 - 40 ~$1600 -- when your bike costs 4-6k - wtf is so outrageous about spending $400 more if you think its the best? and 1150 is not cheap either. Why not get a Foes? Or will I hear stories of how those break.

Thinking in black & white isnt very useful.


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

why did we see a massive spread in a recent magazine (i think it was decline or mtbaction) of him riding a 40RC2?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

If you, or anybody, gets a 888, buy the 999 cartridges from Mojo Suspension (www.mojo.co.uk).


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> If you, or anybody, gets a 888, buy the 999 cartridges from Mojo Suspension (www.mojo.co.uk).


LAMO FOX Suspension WEB SITE


----------



## ka0t1c07 (Aug 3, 2005)

I remember weighing the 888rc2x on the Ultimate Alpine scale, its about 8 lbs. or slightly under 8 lbs. The 888rc2x rides super plush smooth. I ridden the 40 and saw no difference. It wasnt my bike so I didnt wanna mess with the settings. I had to decide between the 40 and rc2x, but damn, 800 something bucks for the rc2x caught my eyes. Maybe in the future, I will try the 40 again.


----------



## ironhorsebike1 (Dec 5, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> Hey just wanted to see what you guys think of these new forks for 06. Witch one would you take.
> 
> Some specs.
> 
> ...


a pound is 16 ounces, not 10. a difference of .4lbs. does not = 4 oz.

it's 6.4 oz. difference. how does nobody else see that.

the Marz is also not truely that light. it's at least 7lbs. 8 oz. (or 7.5lbs.)


----------



## theforsakencheezit (Jan 5, 2005)

ironhorsebike1 said:


> a pound is 16 ounces, not 10. a difference of .4lbs. does not = 4 oz.
> 
> it's 6.4 oz. difference. how does nobody else see that.
> 
> the Marz is also not truely that light. it's at least 7lbs. 8 oz. (or 7.5lbs.)


apparently your use of simple mathematical skill and knowledge is beyond the minds of the mtbr community.


----------



## ironhorsebike1 (Dec 5, 2004)

BJ- said:


> you sound like a cheesy, budget commercial for biscuts and milk or something. we all know that Fox products are good but they aint super products made of intergalatic space material that run on engery crystals or some bullshiat...


yet that seems to be the way that everybody talks about Marz. around here though. funny how that works......


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Personally i didn't like the White lowers when i saw them in person and after they had a few rides on them...Black looks way better


Yeah, white's a ***** to keep clean. White rims, used to have a white frame and white cranks.


----------



## Mongiafer (May 29, 2005)

what a stupid discussion! If u have 1100bucks to spend on a bicycle fork u also can spend 1300 without problem! whats the point of all this!?? both are hi end forks. Its like 

Lamborigini murcielago or ferrari enzo. 
intense M·3 or SC V10
it's a choice of brand! u are no gonna lost a race for having a 888 instead of a fox40!
I ride a 2000 old boxxer and is ok. i jump 10 foot drops and it bottoms out a lot but i don`t care. why u want 200mm of travel so progressive that u gonna use 180mm of it, forks have to bottom out. actually motocross forks bottoms out and its normal


----------



## kruz (Nov 28, 2004)

Get both of them and get 2 frames. You will like both.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

TheSherpa said:


> Originally Posted by *Huck Banzai*
> _1st the 40 is NOT stiffer - thats ludicrous. *Yes it is. Ride fast through a rock garden, the 888 is a noodle compared.*
> 
> 2nd I have personally never seen any threads dedicated to the failures of 888's (or any Marzocchis excepting DJ's a couple years ago.) I *HAVE* seen multiple threads on all of the forums I visit about 40's (Seals, Arch, Leaks) - plenty for 36 TALAS as well... Excuse and defend and rationalize that all you want, you cant negate the correlation. *Umm, were you around in late '03/'04. The lowers on 888s are like cottage cheese, super thin and people SNAP the dropouts all the time. Look harder.*
> ...






TheSherpa said:


> 12345


#1 - umm - no; stop smoking whatever it is you are smoking.

#2 - Pull the threads - it doesnt take any effort to find the 40 threads, but no 888 threads around.

#3 - You can repeat something forever but doesn't make it true; which is why the bulk of the thread is recommending the 888.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow...this thread is old and I sould like a big tool thru most of it.

Oh yah, I ended up cracking my 888 lowers in a couple months. They replaced it no charge.


----------



## mtnbykr06 (Mar 22, 2006)

Huck Banzai said:


> 1st the 40 is NOT stiffer - thats ludicrous.
> 
> 2nd I have personally never seen any threads dedicated to the failures of 888's (or any Marzocchis excepting DJ's a couple years ago.) I *HAVE* seen multiple threads on all of the forums I visit about 40's (Seals, Arch, Leaks) - plenty for 36 TALAS as well... Excuse and defend and rationalize that all you want, you cant negate the correlation.
> 
> ...


1. The 40 IS stiffer. That is what the 40mm stantions are going to do- Stiffen it. That is why RockShox went with 40mm stantions on there Totem this year.

2. Forks will leak. Forks will blow seals. Forks will break. Seals are made to be replaced every year no matter what you ride. And if a seal blows, the fork will leak. I have seen plenty

3. Have you ever ridden a 40 that is set up for your weight?? I am the only one out of my riding group (6 people) that ride a 40. Every one else rides 888's. And I personally feel that the 40 feels the best out of all of them, but only because it is set up for ME. I think that the 888's feel awesome out of all of there bikes, but because mine is set up for me, it feels the best. So until you ride a 40 that is set up for your weight, the terrain, and your likings (rebound, preload, etc.) you won't think that the 40 feels that great.

And a rider can't win on ANY BIKE. Put them on a FR bike, and they won't do that well at all. One because the suspension is designed for different uses. And the geometry is not set up for DH racing.

And for those that are saying the 40 is way too damn expensive, just take a look at the prices for this years 888's:

888RC2X - $1,149.00

888WC - $1,599.00

888Sl ATA - $1,249.00

So for the same damping and set up (40RC2 vs. 888WC), you are paying the exact same price.


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Not really a fair comparisson - should be comparing 888 World Cups - more similar price point.

Out of these two I'd definately go with Fox. You can really tell the difference in weight over the front and they look incredible. I haven't head of any dependability problems with the 07s. Funnily enough, while Marz has a reputation for being bomb-proof I think a lot of it is good marketing - I know of a few Marzis that have needed rebuilding! Still love 'em but in this case it'd the the 40s for sure.


----------



## Mega T (Aug 15, 2005)

Funny this post got ressurected. Brand new '06 888 rc2x just arrived at my work today. Took it in and weighed it on the mail scale:

8 lbs. 4.3 oz.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Ace1 said:


> Not really a fair comparisson - should be comparing 888 World Cups - more similar price point.
> 
> clah blah blah.


yayaya blah blah dead thread, look at the dates 2005.

I can't believe I ever made a vs. thread.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> yayaya blah blah dead thread, look at the dates 2005.
> 
> I can't believe I ever made a vs. thread.


hhhh hhhhh liek OMGZORZ, yur such a NEWB!!! gosh #11orBUST everybody knows that both those forks are teh weaksauce...hhhhhhhh hhhhhhhhhh liek OMGZORZ the level of yor NEWBness can't be quantified.

uber pwnage +1


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

The really funny thing is that the Fox advocates are being accused of licking fox's nuts when there is a whole slew of people that say "I'm a Marz guy, so the 888" and no evidence to back it up. I think the first person to give any evidence of a better fork was a fox guy


----------



## mtnbykr06 (Mar 22, 2006)

Rover Nick said:


> The really funny thing is that the Fox advocates are being accused of licking fox's nuts when there is a whole slew of people that say "I'm a Marz guy, so the 888" and no evidence to back it up. I think the first person to give any evidence of a better fork was a fox guy


Well said. :thumbsup: The majority of people who support the 888, have never ridden anything else. And because they have nothing to compare it too, and have minimal problems, they think it is the best fork ever. Then they see the posts that are being posted on the other forks problems, ie. the first generation Fox 40's archs breaking, Manipoos leaking, Boxxers being too flimsy and breaking at the lowers, etc, and furtermore get driven into this false nirvana have having the perfect fork.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I wish I had the money to get a 888 and a 40RC2.

Triple crown forks make me green with envy...

I only got a Marzo DJ 2.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

mtnbykr06 said:


> Well said. :thumbsup: The majority of people who support the 888, have never ridden anything else. And because they have nothing to compare it too, and have minimal problems, they think it is the best fork ever. Then they see the posts that are being posted on the other forks problems, ie. the first generation Fox 40's archs breaking, Manipoos leaking, Boxxers being too flimsy and breaking at the lowers, etc, and furtermore get driven into this false nirvana have having the perfect fork.


That a load...

total supposition.

Like stated - point me to a 888 failure thread.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

If no 888's break, then why is marz CS so highly regarded? Doesn't a fork usually need to break or have a problem with it to call Marz CS.


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

Huck Banzai said:


> That a load...
> 
> total supposition.
> 
> Like stated - point me to a 888 failure thread.


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=268983


----------



## mtnbykr06 (Mar 22, 2006)

Huck Banzai said:


> That a load...
> 
> total supposition.
> 
> Like stated - point me to a 888 failure thread.


My uncle broke a few 888's. And people don't have to make a thread about it for it to exist. My buddy right now has his fork at CS for blowing his rebound cartridge in it. Then my other buddy, his 66 (which is the EXACT same lowers as a 888), blew a hole in the lowers, then I just recently saw a picture of another that happen on a 888.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

i cant understand the price differences.

in the uk the fox 40rc2x is 1200 quid.

and the 888rc2x is like 700 quid.

thats a 500 quid hike for what a sticker.

it occured to me for the money and built in the usa tag that they would be leaps and bounds above the rest,but my fox vanilla 130r had to be sent back for warranty and so to did my dhx 5,0.

and fabien barel is running a 888 wc,for racing what ever he uses in a mag does not mean he using it for the wc.

also dustyduke in the kona forum works for a bike shop,and has said that out of all the fox and marzocchi products sold through there shop fox are regulary sent back for warranty issues.

and is it because tracy moseley is a girl,but hasnt she just won the 06 wc on a 888.

brian lopes has jumped ship also.

fox owners know that fox are crap but when you spend that much coin on a over priced item would you admit you purchased crap.


----------



## mtnbykr06 (Mar 22, 2006)

konut said:


> i cant understand the price differences.
> 
> in the uk the fox 40rc2x is 1200 quid.
> 
> ...


First, I am a proud Fox owner, and I haven't came across someone that didn't like there Fox, no matter what model it was.

Brian Lopes jumped ship because he was offered more money.

From the different price, you are getting a 1.5lbs lighter fork, and a titanium spring.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

mtnbykr06 said:


> Brian Lopes jumped ship because he was offered more money.


Exactly! Pro's ride what they ride for the money(mostly). Peat could win on a Fox, Rock Shox, Zokie or Manitou. And do you really think that Fabian Barel's forks weigh 8.3lbs? I don't think so. Pro's pretty much get anything they want in a bike. Sam Hill runs a DT Swiss 5.1 rim, Maybe I should get them too. Of course he has to have them replaced after every run


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I used to have a 888rc2x that I got in warrenty for a 3 week old 888RC I trashed. the fork was just too big for my bike and I ditched it. it wasn't the greatest fork out there. my manitou kingpin was actually a smoother fork. I've only had about a 2hour experience on a 40, but really I felt it was loads better than my 888. the fork was just much smoother feeling. I'm now on a 05 shiver, but if I had the coin, I would totally pop for a 40. just the stiffness factor is nice. at whistler I also saw a few broken 888's. only 2 and then one really old boxxer. didnt see any fox 40's that were broken, same with manitou's travis. the travis has had a few problems, they might be something to look into, I convinced my buddy to buy one, and he's been so happy with it. white lowers on it if thats what you were looking for. and zocchi guys, dont flame at fox guys, that is really stupid especially considering a few of you if not most have only ridden zocchi. me myself...I'm a hardcore Manitou guy. I've had some REALLY good experiences with manitou, also we had good dealings with fox in the shop. Zocchi have just been more jerks to us. with zocchi its been kind of hit and miss. 

also keep in mind, if you go for a 40, travis, whitebrothers, avalanche, x fusion other small companies...that your bike will actually stand out on the mountain :thumbsup: atleast for me, not many people have a 05 shiver...so I can run a marzocchi and not really look like everybody else. thats just kind of a big thing for me though. I dont like riding what everybody else has. also I think its really sad that zocchi resorts to sr suntour to make their oem forks. you dont see fox or manitou doing this do you?

dont bother e-flameing me for this, I dont really care, this is my opinion...if you dont agree with it...sorry.

if it means sucking fox nuts to not be part of the "omgzorz i onlys trusts marzocchi forkz" crowd...I'm in. :incazzato:


----------



## Ivan the Terrible (Jan 23, 2004)

*Whatever*



mtnbykr06 said:


> First, I am a proud Fox owner, and I haven't came across someone that didn't like there Fox, no matter what model it was.
> 
> Brian Lopes jumped ship because he was offered more money.
> 
> From the different price, you are getting a 1.5lbs lighter fork, and a titanium spring.


When I felt your fork this summer is felt like sh!t. It felt very sticky and loose at the bushings. I don't think your opinion here is valid because you simply don't know how a good fork is supposed to feel. You got all stoked on it because you were the only 16 year old around who had one. That said, I hope your getting in some good riding in AZ. When you come back to Boise this summer we should have alot of new stuff built for you to ride.:thumbsup:

Fork preference is personal. I don't think it boils down to anything more than that.


----------



## Einke (Apr 17, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> also I think its really sad that zocchi resorts to sr suntour to make their oem forks. you dont see fox or manitou doing this do you?


Fox used to use X-Fusion for their rear shocks
Manitou used RST (up until Hayes bought them a couple months ago)

here are pictures from the website www.x-fusion-shox.com. look familiar?


----------

